# Nature



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone else wondered why the ants had not flown yet this year?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ns-insects-taking-skies-humid-end-summer.html

Now I know, and also know why this annual occurrence happens.

Jenny


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> Anyone else wondered why the ants had not flown yet this year?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ns-insects-taking-skies-humid-end-summer.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for post , I read the Mail quite interesting , I did wonder why some had wings and others did not .
Tony A.


----------

